# Ursula Andress-10x



## maierchen (3 Mai 2008)

Eine Perle im Film von Gestern!


























​


----------



## Tokko (3 Mai 2008)

Ich fand die irgendwie nie so besonders....

:thx: fürs posten.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2011)

toll, danke


----------



## JackAubrey75 (11 Apr. 2014)

Tolle Bilder


----------

